# Orks vs Daemons advice



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I've entered a tournament this weekend and have just seen the draw for the first round and interestingly my very first game is against daemons, an army I've never come up against.
I'm running a green tide with big bosspole for fearless and da lucky stick for Ws5, with lootas, tankbustas, and lobbas in support alongside a weird boy.

Anyone got any tips?


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

hhumm hard to say without knowing what god they run but if all else fails swarm them and ed butt them


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Obviously don't know what kind of daemons. Well first comment as always don't expect to negate their saves at all . It can certainly depend on what kind of daemons that you are facing the main problem for the green tide would be flamers of tzeentch will certainly burn holes into it, while just about anything nurgle will have a change for slowing down the tide but really apart from flamers and the obvious templates coming out of soul grinders, you won't be slowed but what will you really do? Just take over the lines and claim any objectives which are there. 

Also run the tank bustas as fast as you can at any soul grinders which is obvious i supose.

Also one thing i learnt the other week, orks of any kind will murder slanneshy daemons, apart from mega nobs who actually may die from a mob of the fetish daemons. Against the green tide expect a lot of death on the other side. 

Thats out all i have to comment


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Be'lakor could be a problem boosting up and summoning other deamons. Flamers are terrible and the soul grinder blast template are bad. If you are able to take out the Heralds that will reduce their summoning ability and hurt the army severely. 

Flesh hounds have been a pain in the butt for me lately but that might just be me. Even if he runs a flying circus or big guys he is going to have trouble dealing with the tide. 

Shoot deamons first then bash them. It seems to be pretty effective against them.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the inputs guys!
I've attached a pdf of the list I think he's bringing, not many bodies, or shooting, but a lot of psykers.
Naturally I thought of taking santic demonology powers for my weird boy, but with only a level 2 psyker, I'm fighting an uphill battle getting anything significant off.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I would use the lobbas to take out the heralds and the lootas to take out fateweaver. As many of those as you can kill fast will reduce his armies ability to summon troops. 

The drones and screamers are distraction units. The plague bearers will be tough. If your opponent notices your taking out his heralds he will summon things into your backfield to get at the lobbas and lootas. Good luck and believe in the waagh.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Drones and Screamers are going to have excellent cover and invuln saves, and are excellent at killing big MCs or vehicles, respectively. They aren't distraction units so much as really tough, quite mobile bubble-wrap for his Heralds. His list is great at scoring objectives--summoning units if/where it needs to, doing a bunch of psychic and save-boosting shenanigans, etc.

It doesn't have too much in the way of anti-horde, but don't assume that means an easy win--this list looks basically like a netlist copy/paste of Nick Nanavati's list he's used to win several of the biggest tourneys in the States (BAO and Adepticon, IIRC).

Singling out the Heralds would be a key move--especially if you can kill the Herald of Tzeentch that has the Exalted Reward (Grimoire). Secondary is the FNP-granting Herald of Nurgle, but also any Herald that rolled a Cursed Earth or the Telepathy power that grants a 4+ invuln. Fateweaver would be great to kill, since he's the very expensive lynchpin of the list's synergy, but the best way to take him down might be by Dakkajet, honestly (and if he rolls Invisibility and casts on self, or uses Grimoire on Fateweaver to give him a rerollable 2+ invuln save... well, ignore Fateweaver and be happy he didn't target the Screamerstar or Dronestar with that power or buff).

The Drones will always have a 2+ cover save, and are many-wound T5 minis, so power klaws might be the way to take them down. They don't have much in the way of AP2, apart from the 2 Heralds of Nurgle that will be tagging along with them on foot, to boot, but do beware their one Instant Death attack per assault phase stings.

One squad of Screamers... well, are likely to be Grimoired and buffed in some other way, so (as long as the Grimoire Herald is alive) they have an 8/9ths chance every turn to have a 3+ or 2+ invuln save, always rerolling 1s. Plus they have an armorbane attack, so Battlewagons are probably not the best choice--but with only those 2 Screamer units as his main anti-tank (and some witchfires from Fateweaver), massed trukks might do pretty well letting you close the distance against his mobile units... and providing you bubble wrap he has to crack with his minimal shooting or wasted assaults.

It's a deceptively tough, mobile, and flexible list. Pray that your opponent is netlisting flavor of the month and doesn't know how to play it well, and do your best to snipe his important synergy characters.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.
I have only 2 gunwagons filled to the brim with tankbustas for armour, and I intend to wrap my lootas and lobbas in grot bubblewrap and either bunch my tide into one large melee mob, or spread out and cover the board as much as possible.
I genuinely don't know what experience my op has, but from what I gather, he knows what he's on about.
I shall concentrate as much firepower as I can on the heralds and fate weaver, hope to ground him, and then stamp him flat under a pile of bodies.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

As an amusing aside: Fateweaver has the worst combat statline of any monstrous creature in the game, for one of the most expensive monstrous creatures in the game. He literally has 1 Attack at WS1 and I2. Still, with ML4 and 10 psychic powers from 6 different psychic disciplines (including some pretty good witchfires), a reroll on any D6 by his player per player turn, and rerolling warp storm results--it's rare that I don't get his points back while playing him. He's more durable than a mere 5W at T5 would make you think, honestly. A 4+ invuln rerolling 1s, plus whatever buffs he gets (like, say, Cursed Earth), always Swooping... fun fun!


----------

